# Mk4 golf 2.8 v6 intake back fire



## Mk4jamez2.8 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello guys, I’m new to this site and am in great need of some advice I recently bought a mk4 golf 2.8l v6 4motion now the car had been sat around and I bought it with the intention of a project just as a bit of fun, now the problem I’m having is it backfires out of the air intake and has broken the intake it’s self now it won’t start but very time I have tried it wants to back fire. Iv got a new intake coming but do t want to fit it until I have rectified The problem. Can any one help me ( has anyone had the same problem) or any idea on what it could be 

Cheers James


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

This thread should be moved to the VR6 (transverse) forum. It's not a V6 (longitudinal) engine.

That said, are all the plug wires in the right positions on the 6-pole coil pack? If so, does the coil pack have any noticeable cracks? Try running it in the dark and watching for sparks. 

If not ignition or coil pack related, it sounds like the cam timing is off (or possibly a bent valve).


----------



## Mk4jamez2.8 (Aug 27, 2019)

o2bad455 said:


> This thread should be moved to the VR6 (transverse) forum. It's not a V6 (longitudinal) engine.
> 
> That said, are all the plug wires in the right positions on the 6-pole coil pack? If so, does the coil pack have any noticeable cracks? Try running it in the dark and watching for sparks.
> 
> If not ignition or coil pack related, it sounds like the cam timing is off (or possibly a bent valve).


Thanks you for getting back I will have a look and check what you have said


----------

